# What Is A Seamaster 30?



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

i have a seamaster 30 from 1969,just wondering what the 30 signifies if anything?? stupid and sensible replies welcome


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi thorpey

i think it refers to the size- 30mm- but i'm probably wrong (usually am







)

john









just done a search, and found one at 33mm, 30mm could possibly be the dial size.


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi thorpey,

Always believed the 30 signifies the movement caliber.

You'll probably find that your Seamaster has one of these 30mm caliber Omega movements in it.

265, 266, 267, 269, 283, 284 or 286.

Dave


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks for the replies,would it be a lesser watch than a standard seamaster?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not sure if this helps...



> How far back does the Seamaster line go?
> 
> OMEGA's line of water resistant watches dates all the way back to 1932. The Seamaster name was introduced in 1947. Up through the 1960's, the Seamaster models paralleled the traditional style of dress watches, such as the OMEGA DeVille (some were even labeled as a 'Seamaster DeVille'). While these watches were water resistant (back then, they could still use the term 'water-proof'), few had functions other than basic display of the time and occasionally the date.
> 
> ...


 (extract taken from Concentric )

I believe the `30` relates to it`s water resistance ie 30m, I have a SMP 200m and the present model is the SMP300m









I rather like the old `30`s and wouldn`t mind getting one myself one day









BTW if a mod considers this extract is a problem feel free to delete it


----------



## oldwatch59 (Mar 20, 2006)

The number 30 refers to the diameter of the movement, you could see 30T sometimes. Omega 30 series starts from end of 1930's and ends up at late 1960's, more than 10 models in together including SC SCT1, T2 and late 26X and 28X, several of them are certified chronometer. It is one of the best manual wind calibers in watch history.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I believe the `30` relates to it`s water resistance ie 30m, I have a SMP 200m and the present model is the SMP300m
> 
> 
> 
> ...





oldwatch59 said:


> The number 30 refers to the diameter of the movement, you could see 30T sometimes. Omega 30 series starts from end of 1930's and ends up at late 1960's, more than 10 models in together including SC SCT1, T2 and late 26X and 28X, several of them are certified chronometer. It is one of the best manual wind calibers in watch history.


Oops!! I was wrong sorry









I`ll get my coat
















BTW did I mention I was a member of the `No really, I haven`t a clue club`


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks oldwatch59,thanks mach at least you tried as my mum used to say


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

thorpey69 said:


> thanks oldwatch59,thanks mach at least you tried as my mum used to say


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> thorpey69 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks oldwatch59,thanks mach at least you tried as my mum used to say


There are some who`d say I`m very trying


----------

